# Oolite



## Bajie (Jun 6, 2009)

For several hours I was 9 again, astride the galaxy happily selling Liquor and Drugs, then a Thargoid blew me, the bastard.

http://oolite.org/


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow!!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 9, 2009)

I has always been a form of limestone to me.  Why would a game get named after a bit of rock?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jun 9, 2009)

Right On Commander!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 9, 2009)

ooh.. I'll try this when I get home


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2009)

same as


or shall i install it at work , severely tempted....


----------



## fogbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking forward to trying this later this evening...


----------



## pogofish (Jun 9, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I has always been a form of limestone to me.  Why would a game get named after a bit of rock?



This - What does sedimentary rock have to do with space?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 10, 2009)

Well I am average now, which is a bit crap really, but before getting a military laser I preferrerd to run away rather than fight, as this version has a faster drive thing which the orginal Elite never had. The expansion packs are good also.

Is it only men of a 'certain age' who find this game appealing??  quite possibly, if I play any computer game now days it is either this or chess. But with Elite, can just let it do it's thing in the background and get on with proper work.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 29, 2009)

Really starting to enjoy this again.

If nothing else, it's good at pointing out that space is boring. 

Really boring.

You just won't believe how vastly hugely mind-bogglingly boring it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to space.


----------

